# M4 Or Id3077 With Tritium?



## DeepDiver (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi,

I'm a newbie here. Current watch an early 1990's pre-Bond Omega Seamaster. It needs a lot of work. Now I'm considering either:

M4 Divers (Sapphire)

ID3077

Can either be had with tritium vials?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi DD, welcome to the forum....

Nope neither of those watches comes with Trit tubes, the tubes are only made by 1 company MB Microtec (?) and they supply them to a very limited number of watch companies....

Off the top of my head....

Smith and Wesson

Ball

Traser H3

TSAR

Probably some others too....

Dont forget that Trit vials dont mean mega glow, it means that they glow constantly with no need to 'recharge', a superluminova coated lume material watch will glow much more vividly than a trit vial watch but will eventually fade.....


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I've got an ID3077. Many watches come and go but this remains one of my favourites. Nicely made and not to dear. I'd recommend it.


----------



## DeepDiver (Jan 8, 2008)

Another quick question- both watches can be had with sapphire. Does anyone know if the crystals are flat or domed?


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I think they're both flat.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

There both flat


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

DeepDiver said:


> M4 Divers (Sapphire)
> 
> ID3077
> 
> Can either be had with tritium vials?


The O&W M series can be had as trintium vial watch, converted by a U.S dealer.

Can't post a link but Google "M16 watch" and it will point you in the right direction.

With out permission


















Mike


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The sapphire crystal in my O&W M6 is domed, ever so slightly.

Later,

William


----------

